# Where can I get a free reliable antivirus?



## Flagcarrier (Jul 1, 2008)

Ok people hows everyboy doing well im kind of broke/cheap to go buy some anti-virus what are some possible solutions? second is it possible to find a free antivirus on the internet(that works) third if i dont find some possible solutions what stores can i go and buy some anti-virus?


----------



## jarod (Oct 22, 2007)

AVG 8.0. Its a free version as well, there is also paid version


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I've used AVG for some time on several systems, works a treat. :smile:


----------



## Laurie52 (Dec 25, 2007)

I use AVAST Free with my new computer right now and happy with it. Did use AVG 7.5 in my previous ones (AVG 8 is the current version) These are the most popular free anti virus programs. Both have their fans. 

The best ones are what you pay for....of course. But if you can't afford them, AVAST and AVG are "up there" as the best "free" ones.


----------



## peterhuang913 (May 24, 2008)

avast! Home.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

i use nod32 works like a giant tasty lollipop that is awesome


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

However NOD32 is not free, note the subject line. :wink:


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

ohhh then yea forget it. I haven't used a free antivirus in 2 years


----------



## ShadowX (Jul 23, 2008)

Well...i'd recommend Avira AntiVir PE, it's just amazing....i've been using it for 3 years now, and my system has never been infected since i started using it...it has a paid version too...


----------



## vladimirb (Mar 31, 2008)

I am using AVG 8.0 right now and I am very satisfied...


----------



## dirkr (Aug 14, 2008)

Another vote for AVG 8.0 I am happy with it.


----------



## Tahuphoenix (Aug 15, 2008)

I recommend Avast!, free and I really like it:grin:


----------



## wayliff (Mar 24, 2002)

I would recommend Avira Antivir - works like a champ.


----------



## blaz1988 (Apr 27, 2009)

I personally use Avast, There are plenty of good free anti-virus software that offer the same kind of protection as the boxed software you can buy at the store. Have a look at it Best Free Antivirus Software


----------



## alex.john95 (Apr 22, 2009)

Avg is the best antivirus software ,and its free 
You can download this form http://download.cnet.com/AVG-Anti-Virus-Free-Edition/3000-2239_4-10320142.html


----------

